# Leaking Black Water Watse Valve



## Doug & Barb (Apr 17, 2009)

I looked through the post but did not find anything on this problem. Here is what is happening. Apparently the valve on the black water is not closing all the way. We have to put a bucket under the tube before we connect the hose because it is usually filled and needs to be drained off before we can connect the hose and proceed to drain the tank the rest of the way. We have used a hose to spray up there to try and dislodge anything that might be stuck but to no avail. Has anyone else had this nasty problem? What did you do to remedy it? Do you think the valve should be replaced? That can't be an easy job. DH is getting tired of the nasty way we have to dump. Help Please!


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I occasionally have had problems with mine leaking. I think it is more due to the placement of my handle and not being able to close it easily. My handle is located behind my front wheel and I have to reach in between the wheel and the leaf spring to get to it. I know that there is nothing blocking mine because there a weekends that It doesn't leak, and then there are weekends that it does leak. I know when it does leak, because most of the time I have a hose hooked up to the drain so my gray water runs out underneath my trailer. I only do this when I am not near anyone else for courtesy, because if the black does leak it makes it quite obvious that my tank is open.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

If under warranty, I say take it in to have it looked at. If not, you may want to consider getting an after market gate valve. That won't solve the root cause of your problem, but should allow you to dump with dignity.









The gate valve can be purchased at just about any RV store. Fits over the regular bayonet fittings on the end of the pipe. You'll have to keep it closed all the time and then open both the black tank and the gate valve to dump. If you go this route, your "new" dump routine would be to hook up your stinky slinky to the new gate valve, open the gate valve, and then open your black tank valve.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

The black tank valve not closing all the way is most likely due to paper or stuff like that caught at the waste gate. The gate valve is a sliding plate that blocks the pipe. One way to fix it is to empty the black tank at the dump site, and then fill the black tank up full with just plain water. (You won't be able to do this when others are waiting to dump--it takes a bit of time, especially because you'll have to run a hose into the TT and put the water into the toilet.)

When the black is full, pull the valve open and then close and then open, then close, etc, as the relatively clean water rushes out and down the hose. If you have time, I'd do it a second time. The paper could have dried on the gate valve, and you need to soak it and work it loose.

After two full tanks (maybe 60 gallons of water) the gate valve should be clean. Now put maybe 10 gallons of water in the tank. With the tank valve closed, see if the leak has stopped. You can check this by disconnecting the drain hose and looking, since any leakage will be "clean" water from the flushed black tank, not black water.

The only other suggestion I have is that you have to make sure that the black valve is really closed. Mine takes a pretty hard push, and I learned the hard way that if I push hard and the pushing is on an angle, the handle of the valve breaks off.









One trial learning!! I push hard but exactly in line with the direction of the valve shaft!


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Your post sounds like I wrote it! I have the exact same problem as you. Instead of fussing with the black valve, I added a third valve just in from the connection to the stinky slinky. I now can remove the cap and have confidence that I won't cover my shoe with the brown stuff. I will post some pictures tonight of my setup.

bbwb


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Agreed that it sounds like something is caught in the valve seat. Happened to me before too. You have tried the hose up the pipe, maybe add one of those short, plastic fire nozzle looking things to the end of the hose that increases the pressure and the stream of water and send that guy up there! The extra force may be enough to clean the valve seat, it did for me.

If you have a friend that is a plumber, maybe they have one of those sewer line inspection camera's. Send that up there and take a look see.









*Note of caution:* that view may not be suitable for the faint of heart.


----------



## Doug & Barb (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions. We will try them all and if they don't work we will add that third valve.


----------

